# Need help with a witches spell book



## Stargon_nc (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking to make a witches spell book prop. Does anyone know where I can find some fancy fake spells on the internet that I can download and use?

Thanks and Happy Halloweening.....


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you ever watch the show, "Charmed"? Here is a sight that has the spells from the Book of Shadows that the charmed ones used.
http://www.charmedonesrealm.za.net/BookOfShadows/bookofshadows_inside.html


----------



## Stargon_nc (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Madame Leota for the help...much appreciated


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

If you want the look but don't care what it actually says you can get away with using a creepy script and downloading something in a foregin language. Intersperse some diagrapms or creepy images and you have a fast and easy set of pages.


----------



## Stargon_nc (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Ondeko.....think that's where I'm heading anyway....have downloaded some really gothic looking fonts and just need some nice inages now for page effect


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

*Geeking Out Here . . .*

This may or may not prove useful for your purposes, but -- as a comic book geek, I am so loving D) that someone has taken the time to read through every issue eek of Marvel's 'Doctor Strange' and compile a comprehensive list of the various spells and incantations appearing therein over the years: http://www.luckymojo.com/vishantivol1.html#vol1page15

Here are a few that might work as dark magic in a witch's spell book:

_Dormammu accept my incense offering!
Let the force of your power descend upon 
my enemy! Let him feel your fatal touch!
I beseech you, Dormammu!_

_By the loathsome mark of the Yellow Sign
my power shall grow & yours decline --
my strength shall wax and yours shall vanish --
I command -- in the name of Supreme Satannish!_

_By the Shadow Out of Time
by the Colour Out of Space --
by Ningauble's Seven Eyes --
and by Sheelba's eyeless face --
by the whisperer in darkness --
and the awesome nameless race --
we shall ride upon the winds --
Watoomb, lift us from this place!_

Also, in DC Comics, Etrigan (the demonic half-brother of Merlin) can be summoned by reciting the following incantation:

_Change! Change, O form of man!
Release the might from fleshy mire!
Boil the blood in heart of fire!
Gone! Gone! — the form of man —
Rise, the Demon Etrigan!!_


----------



## Stargon_nc (Sep 23, 2011)

very cool...thanks


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Also, last year I had found some links to clipart of medieval illuminated manuscripts and/or woodcuts, which might be worth a look: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/97769-vintage-spell-book-help-2.html#post960416

Hope that helps.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Lunch break. I was thinking about other places to get decent spells or stuff like that and I had a face palm moment--search for the text to madame leota's incantations from Disney's Haunted Mansion. It's just a set of simple rhyming couplets. which means that almost any creepy poetry could work, too. then there is the witches' chant from Shakespeare's MacBeth. "Double, double, toil and trouble..." and all that.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

if you want something written down in dansih let me know hehe.. also for fake spells type in goodle something like " love spell, really works" and u will get a lovely list of fake spells


----------

